
What to Do About TikTok and WeChat: Why the US has no choice but to ban the app - jugurtha656
https://chinatalk.substack.com/p/what-to-do-about-tiktok
======
markus_zhang
Well actually someone is trying to purchase TikTok. Rings a bell somewhere.

